# Live on Fox News: Woman protestor climbed the Statue of Liberty



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Abolish Ice Protester
why don't they shoot her with a tranquilizer dart like a bear in a tree?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I know Liberals aren't too bright but I hope she realizes making a symbolic gesture (however stupid it may be) on a symbolic statue on the day of our nations Independence doesn't make her stance correct.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> Abolish Ice Protester
> why don't they shoot her with a tranquilizer dart like a bear in a tree?


Like King Kong... oh wait that was the Empire State Building.

*Rancher*


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

6:30 Eastern 4 July 2018

Good chance this dumb bitch falls off the statue! :vs_laugh:

https://newyork.cbslocal.com/2018/07/04/police-woman-climbing-up-statue-of-liberty/


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

6:31 4 July 2018

Officers have this dumb bitch in custody on the statue of Liberty.

Still hope that she falls off...


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Slippy said:


> 6:31 4 July 2018
> 
> Still hope that she falls off...


And Breaks her stupid neck- c-4 quad


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Turn her loose in Harlem.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> And Breaks her stupid neck- c-4 quad


...and dies. Otherwise she will sue somebody for being racist and probably win.

Damnit, it appears at 6:49 dumb bitch protestor is climbing down ladder under arrest.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The real question will she be charged , fined the cost of arresting her, jailed ? Unlikely


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

very effective protest it shut down the whole thing an got the message on national tv stations several times . Assume even more coverage on local. The Boston 'indians ' would be proud.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> very effective protest it shut down the whole thing an got the message on national tv stations several times . Assume even more coverage on local. The Boston 'indians ' would be proud.


What idiot thinks this was an effective protest? No minds were changed and nobody gave a crap...The Boston "Indians" that you refer to would be laughing their asses off at the stupidity of this so called protest.

As @bigwheel often says..."kindly get a grip!" :vs_laugh:


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The costs?
NYPD and NYFD and US Park Rangers all to pluck a pic in tiny fro the fat of Lady Liberty. Add the lost revenue of tourists that couldn't go there.
But thank goodness this is NOT under Comrade DiBlasio or Limpdick Gov. Andrew cHOMO's jurisdiction! This is FEDERAL. This monkey climber is going for a long ride.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> What idiot thinks this was an effective protest? No minds were changed and nobody gave a crap...The Boston "Indians" that you refer to would be laughing their asses off at the stupidity of this so called protest.
> 
> As @bigwheel often says..."kindly get a grip!" :vs_laugh:


I think it was a successful protest. It brought to light the fact that we have members of our very own society who are sympathetic to the invaders. It also illustrates how these people don't mind inconveniencing you are messing up your vacation by shutting down a tourist site.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> I think it was a successful protest. It brought to light the fact that we have members of our very own society who are sympathetic to the invaders. It also illustrates how these people don't mind inconveniencing you are messing up your vacation by shutting down a tourist site.


The inconvenience factor was successful, I will admit that...but then again, everyone knows that I think ALL THESE RIDICULOUS MODERN PROGRESSIVE PROTESTS are pretty damn stupid.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> very effective protest it shut down the whole thing an got the message on national tv stations several times . Assume even more coverage on local. The Boston 'indians ' would be proud.


The message? No, just a demonstration of idiotic whining at the expense of wasted City resources while disregarding the freedoms of innocent bystanders. Just another liberal protest that encroaches on others liberties. Progressive my ass.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I thought it was Progressive with Flo (I love her Lipstick) and insurance.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Drone with a taser. Quick and easy bang flop.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> Turn her loose in Harlem.


Turn her loose back in the Congo...where she came from. She moved here from the Congo 10 years ago and was arrested last year for causing problems at another rally of some sort.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Shoulda left her ass up there. She will come down when nobody pays her any mind and she gets hungry.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Hope Trump, no make that ICE- deports this ************!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Robie said:


> Turn her loose back in the Congo...where she came from. She moved here from the Congo 10 years ago and was arrested last year for causing problems at another rally of some sort.


Also apparently has a penance for suing people for being racists. Just another POS.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Paid POS....



> Woman Who Scaled Statue Of Liberty Is Congolese Immigrant, Prior Arrest For Assaulting Cop, 'Attends Anti-Trump Protest Every Week'





> Okoumou has a long history of pursuing anti-discrimination campaigns.
> 
> In 2003, she unsuccessfully filed a wrongful-termination lawsuit, claiming racial discrimination after she was fired from a battered woman's home.
> 
> ...


https://www.weaselzippers.us/390049-woman-who-scaled-the-statue-of-liberty-is-a-congolese-immigrant-who-was-arrested-last-year-for-assaulting-a-cop-and-attends-one-anti-trump-protest-every-week/


----------

